# Solid Black Mini Nubian Buckling-Isn't He Beautiful!!!



## Egg_Newton (May 6, 2013)

His name is Still Waters Cimmerian Shade


----------



## KWAK (May 6, 2013)

I love him, I've never owned a nubian but I find them very fascinating!


----------



## woodsie (May 7, 2013)

oooo, LOVe him! I have never seen a nubian with that colouring and does he have blue eyes? very unique


----------



## Egg_Newton (May 7, 2013)

He has blue in the center with brown on the outside. From what I've read this is considered genetically blue, so he should pass solid blue eyes on to his kids.


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 7, 2013)

I am absolutely gaga over black Nubians!!!

I am soooooo jealous!!!

I just had a solid black female born this spring.  I wouldn't sell her for even BIG BUCKS!  lol.

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 7, 2013)

That is a beautiful animal.


----------



## dhansen (May 7, 2013)

He is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Fluffygal (May 7, 2013)

He is beautiful.


----------



## FarmScapeGirl (May 7, 2013)

Swoon!


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 7, 2013)

Love the completely black buckling. He is like ebony or black onyx! He might be the start of a herd of solid black Nubians if he matures to be a sound breeding buck. What a great marketing tool he could be for you. Congrats!


----------



## Egg_Newton (May 7, 2013)

He will be the herd sire for my mini nubians. I reserved him back in January before he was born. I was wanting a blue eyed buck and him being all black is just a bonus!


----------

